# The first step on my mead restoration



## supper15fiets (Dec 7, 2013)

...not much for a first step, but i was happy as a 
Little child today...nickel plated the crank.
I am a perfectionist on this one, because in all those years of being in the hobby , this will be my first teen bike Mead crusader 1918,the goal is to paint it also in the mead gold brown.
But have to find some small pieces, like a set of straight trusrods,,batterycan,tillerbars and light.
Working on the decals,very difficult job on the seattube decal, but do it once ,do it right....
But little steps, the crank is ready...


----------



## filmonger (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice - where did you get it plated?


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 7, 2013)

filmonger said:


> Nice - where did you get it plated?




Hahaha...here in the Netherlands


----------



## filmonger (Dec 7, 2013)

Awww - But I too am in Europe and curious... as platers in the Republic of Ireland are not the best.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 7, 2013)

Very nice. Can't wait to see it completed. Good luck.


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 7, 2013)

filmonger said:


> Awww - But I too am in Europe and curious... as platers in the Republic of Ireland are not the best.




Well, this plater is is the son that taken over the compagnie of his father, he is specialist in oldtimers , like mopeds,bkes,motorcycles and cars.
It is not cheap, but it is wll done!


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 7, 2013)

Many Mead sprockets are reversed from how you have it there.......

I'm not sure on your year though?


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 8, 2013)

The inscription is on the inside,1918,the rounding on the edge is on the outside, i believe that is correct...!?


----------



## chitown (Dec 9, 2013)

supper15fiets said:


> The inscription is on the inside,1918,the rounding on the edge is on the outside, i believe that is correct...!?




Yes, you are correct.

That is the patent date but I think they used the forged types on some of the models after that date. The style you have is the first sprocket to be dye stamped from sheet metal with punched out holes and teeth instead of HOBBING which was done on lathes. The bevel is put in after and finally it is heat treated to give extra strength and saving dye punches by stamping first when the sheet metal is still relatively soft.

The equipment used to make these may have been sold to Westfield around 1925 or so. This is documented in a metal platers union document from 1926 or 27.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 9, 2013)

The pat date 1918 shows up on the outer side of chainwheel when installed.


----------



## serg (Dec 9, 2013)

Here you can see


----------



## Hermanator3 (Dec 9, 2013)

The patent date is on the outside on my 1924 Ranger, which I'm sure is correct.  The chain line is spot on.


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 9, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> The pat date 1918 shows up on the outer side of chainwheel when installed.




Ah,i looked at my old mead advrtising sheets, and yes indeed i have to reverse the sprocket,
That looks very strange to me, i don. Remember if the sprocket was that way....


----------

